# imgur.com loading extremely slow, all other sites fine



## oli_ramsay (Sep 1, 2013)

Something weird has been happening the past 2 days.  imgur.com images loads very very slow, sometimes with corrupted images:







It loads just fine on my phone, so the site can't be down.  

I've tried resetting my router, clearing cookies etc but it's still painfully slow and making reddit unusable 

Any ideas?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 1, 2013)

I should add I'm in Northants UK and my ISP is talktalk


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 1, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/kK507.jpg

HALPPPP!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 1, 2013)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130901/Capture004.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/kK507.jpg
> 
> HALPPPP!!!!



youre stuck in swamp water or jelly?


----------



## cruxis (Sep 1, 2013)

Disable firewall and antivirus and try again.
Try a different browser, use a proxy to see if it load the page fine.
Once i had slow speed when loading images or videos and after all my test it was my modem that was dying maybe you should check it just to be sure.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 1, 2013)

clear your cache.

start>run>cmd>ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 2, 2013)

cruxis said:


> Disable firewall and antivirus and try again.
> Try a different browser, use a proxy to see if it load the page fine.
> Once i had slow speed when loading images or videos and after all my test it was my modem that was dying maybe you should check it just to be sure.



Changed modem, works fine now

thanks a lot!!!

I've just got fibre installed and there's 2 modems, anyone know why this is?


----------

